# Update: New marriage...Bad Desission...



## Isabella (Aug 25, 2009)

In order to get an acurate idea about my story... you kinda had to read my Origional post "New Marriage...Bad Desission...Need Guidence" Before commenting on this one, please read my first, if you haven't already, because it makes a difference on the outcome.


My husband went to the room earlier, and came out with a handwritten letter to me. I feel somewhat uncomfortable posting it, but I need to know if this sounds sincere and I should overlook all the problems I talked about in my first post... OR if this sounds like a desperate plee, comming from a well educated, and experienced 41 year old, who's got "game"

It reads: 
"My dearest wife,
I guess I just wanted to write you a note. A love letter? An open letter to the woman I love most? Yeah, I think all those are accurate. My love and admiration for you are so unrivaled in my life, that maybe I fail to show it or communicate just how deep my connection is with who you are and what you've done for me, or where we will end up. My nightly ritual is laying down next to you, rubbing your lower back softly, so as not to wake you up, and sit there, tho more like laying there and marvel at the beautiful god's gift I have been given. I'm overwealmed at the sacrifices you've made and the love you have given me, and the son you gave me, and the blessings you've bestowed upon me. It sometimes take me like a wave - I fight these feelings of inadequacy and almost inferiority when I think of all you've done for us and the deeply persona sacrifices you made for us to be together. Please allow me some time to build my own strength. My own sence of place. My own confidence that I can be and will be a wonderful husband to go along with being a best friend. I know Im not there yet. My job situation has left us yearning for money, and you don't have alot for yourself. It pains me inside knowing this. Sometimes it keeps me up at night. I do wish to be a better husband, a better father, a better friend. I work on these things, believe it or not. I struggle. I look at you and I'm filled with love, passion, strenght and amazment. What a true gift! You are my wife! It's a blessing and a pride I drip with. I can't imagine my life without you. How empty and devoid of laughter it would be. Devoid of everything. Even the frustrations. Who else would stay ontop of me to eat healthier, to drink healthier, dream the good dream and do the right things? I haven't done drugs in a year for a reason. You took away the need. you stripped away a long running sadness and made things real. You make me happy, you make me smile. You make me think how foolish a man I was, and hw much work is ahead of me to accomplish truly being the Wonderful and Effective husband I need to be. My beloved wife, you make me want to be there. To be here with you. No one esle could do. Nothing else matters. You are without a doubt my pride and joy. With you I will climb the world to make you proud of me. Without you I cannot be. I promise better days and brighter things. I love you with all my heart and soul. I will protect you and comfort you, as you comfort me with kisses and smiles. I love "Isabella". I love my wife. I love you my best friend. Without you...no life. Nolight. I want to see, far and deep. Me and you my dear wife. Together, forever. Amen"

I have to be honest, it made me cry the first time I read it, but made me wonder, the second time. Any input would be GREATLY appreciated! I'm stuck and confused.


----------



## srena200 (Jul 13, 2009)

That letter makes me wanna go home and schtooop my own husband. How sweet. I have not read your first post so I will reserve my comment on your issue here.


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

He wants to try. If you want to you can make it work but you have to truly want to try and the only way to get there if you are feeling 'over it' is to express everything that has made you feel flighty regarding your union.

Take care,

Overit.


----------



## Nobody123 (Jun 23, 2009)

I read your first post. You were attracted to him online where he can hide his real personality and type what you'd like to hear. Sending you a letter is the same thing. You know first hand when living with him what this person is really like. In your words, he is lazy, bossy and inconsiderate. That guy is 41 years old and he is not going to change. Trust what you see not what you read. A letter can be deceiving; actions speak louder than words. Go back to Cananda, your family and your job; you owe it to yourself and especially to your 10 year old son.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 25, 2009)

Nobody123, that is exactly what I was thinking. I was easily drawn in by his way with words "online" only to find out how he really was... so I'm assuming that a handwritten note is along the same lines. Nothing has changed since he wrote it. Family went to the pool today and as usual, he came but put his ipod on , wore his earphones and went in the pool with it on. Inverting, once again.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 12, 2009)

Your story is a very very good example of how very, very misleading online relationships can be.


----------



## Isabella (Aug 25, 2009)

Absolutly it is, and I hope people who read it all, can learn from it, as I now have. Not only did I place myself in this situation, but I dragged my young son into it with me, potentially possitioning him for resenting relationships and marriage, when he is older. I just made his disrespect for men... even WORSE.


----------

